# Diawa DB minnow.



## bassboy1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Any of y'all tried these? I picked one up with my last Tacklewarehouse order.

Here is the link to it.
https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageHDLDAIWAHDRDAIWA-DDBM.html

Here it is pictured next to an X-rap deep.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 18, 2008)

I used one in south carolina.. worked well until I hit a rock with it... rock won.

When it suspends, it stays in the same spot without rising for atleast 4-5 seconds... now might actually be a good time to start using it


----------



## ilinimud (Dec 18, 2008)

I picked up 3 of them at Dicks Sporting Goods. They had them on sale for 2.59. I havent used them yet, but i really like the finish. I have the Bluegill, Ghost Olive, and Prizm Shad. They all appear to be top notch.

I also got a Peanut, and a Shadster or something by Dawia that day. 13 bucks for 5 Daiwa lures sure was a good deal.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 18, 2008)

ilinimud said:


> I picked up 3 of them at Dicks Sporting Goods. They had them on sale for 2.59. I havent used them yet, but i really like the finish. I have the Bluegill, Ghost Olive, and Prizm Shad. They all appear to be top notch.
> 
> I also got a Peanut, and a Shadster or something by Dawia that day. 13 bucks for 5 Daiwa lures sure was a good deal.



I was just going to post about Dicks. I have a bunch of them and use them all the time. That $10.00 off Dicks coupon plus the sale price - for $15.00 I walked out with 6 DB minnows (all the colors they had)

I really like them - they cast a little better then the X-rap and have a more subtle action. IO caught a few stripers with them last spring in the river and some smallies with them last week - so they ware versatile and work well


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 18, 2008)

I have five of them all in a different color. I like them a lot, they caught just about every fish for me out at Brunner Island the other week. Great bait for a great price at Dick's


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 18, 2008)

I will get a few more at Dicks over the winter in that case. 

Come spring is when the suspending jerkbait bite really heats up on 'Toona. Although I used to really like them, I can't say that the X-raps are as high in my book recently. And, the slender pointers cost an arm and leg.


----------

